# Mswalt Hits 2000!



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

And you thought someone else would beat me to this ---

I heard that you get a free "lug nut" tightening with every 2000th post (a little inside joke)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right on Mark...good job.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Way to go Mswalt









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I heard that you get a free "lug nut" tightening with every 2000th post (a little inside joke)


Been there, had that done......now, about a flush king...........hmmmmmm.









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, and a longer power supply cord for MORE POWER!









Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Oh, and a longer power supply cord for MORE POWER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I took your suggestion and bought a 300 yard cord so I could run my Air Conditioner off of my Batteries -- I figured with that much length I should be getting tons of power


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > I heard that you get a free "lug nut" tightening with every 2000th post (a little inside joke)Â
> 
> 
> Been there, had that done......now, about a flush king...........hmmmmmm.
> ...


Personally you need to be looking at the Power Jacks before anything else... it made all of us tired just watching you crank up and down that Sydney...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Personally you need to be looking at the Power Jacks before anything else


That's the next thing on my list! Can't wait to order it.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Way to go, Mark!

*WOOF!!!*
Keep 'em coming!









Happy Posting,
Doug


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats on the 2000 posts!!! I had to jump in







I also ordered my king flush today and the colapsible trash can. Looking at power jacks as I type


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, Mark!!!!!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats Mswalt









I will be going by our new Camping World in Ft. Worth to get me a couple of those Wide Body chairs and a Flush King. I already have a 50ft Cord that I use at home so I will have to start bring that to the campground with me to make our lights brighter.









Have you returned that $12 Torgue Wrench? When you get to 3000 post you can have Ghosty lube your wheel bearings!!!!!!!!!!

When you buy the Tongue Jack make sure you get the "Sydney Addition"!!!!!!

Great Outbacking!!!!!!
KB


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Mswalt on Hitting 2000 post
Way to go Mark keep up the great post









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> already have a 50ft Cord that I use at home so I will have to start bring that to the campground with me to make our lights brighter.
> 
> Have you returned that $12 Torgue Wrench? When you get to 3000 post you can have Ghosty lube your wheel bearings!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Working on these as we speak. Got to PM Ghosty to meet up with him and the wheel grease.









Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Personally you need to be looking at the Power Jacks before anything else
> 
> 
> That's the next thing on my list! Can't wait to order it.
> ...


Mark,

Let me know if you need help installing it....

Bryan


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Way to go, mswalt! 

2000 - now that is a big number.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SWEEEEEET....

Congrats on the 2k milestone!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats! 









Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

Congrats!!!!!!!!!























I enjoy reading your posts

Thor


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats MSWalt, hope I am still in this world at post #2000!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats Mark!!









Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats. Probably would have had a few more if you hadn't had a rally, huh?


----------

